# Little Doll Face



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I got these with my phone camera tonight, so they aren't the best. Louis is almost 9 months and is sweeter every day  



















We have been MIA, things have been crazy this month: I hurt my foot on our 1 year wedding anniv., I became an Aunt 2 weeks ago, my older brother got into a very bad ski accident so I have been in Park City with him and my dad, and work is stressful. But, I try to check in as much as possible and definitely miss it here!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He is sooooo precious!!! :wub: 

Wishing you & your brother a speedy recovery :grouphug: , and congratulations on becoming an Aunt!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I am in love with Louis! He has the most adorable face ever! please please take more pics of him!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..and a doll face he is. Sorry about all the bad luck, Brooke. I hope things look up soon and
you can post more often.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cute as can be :wub: Sorry to hear all your families bad luck ( although a baby is very GOOD LUCK  ) . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an angelic face little Louis has! Such a sweet boy. :wub: 

I hope things look up for you soon!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he is soooo sweet looking! I could look at his little face for hours. 

Sorry to hear everything has been so crazy for you!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What great pics and still looking like a little angel!!! The double banded top know looks so cute on Louis!!!!

Sorry to hear about your foot and your brother's accident. It is so nice that you have become an Aunt. You can spoil that little one every chance you get~~~

I know tax time is here and you are terribly busy......so wonderful that you had time to post pics of our favorite little man..........


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hoping your foot and your brother recover soon! and Louis has the cutest face!! I'm in love! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Louis is an absolute beauty!!
What a gorgeous face :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I love Louis!! He is such a special little guy!! So sorry to hear about the bad things happening in your life... Hope you'll be back here full time soon!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Louissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :wub: he looks as fabulous as always, Brooke! I am sorry things have been bumpy lately, I am wishing you smooth sailing and speedy recovery ( for your brother as well)and LESS STRESS!! Hope you are back with us soon...xxx0x0x0 N&P&P


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Louis' little face is scrumpdillicious! :wub: Sure hope things get calmer and less hectic for you.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He is precious, I don't think it's possible for him to be any cuter. I hope things calm down for you soon.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

What a precious baby!!! Great pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Need me to keep Louis for a while till things calm down for you?  

I promise to give him back.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh My! Louis is soooo cute!! What an absolutely adorable doll face!! I love the doll face look, and esp Louis..just so great looking!! handsome boy!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! He's handsome!





Joy


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm in love! He is adorable!!!! Hope everything works out for you, sorry to hear about your Brother.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Too Cute :wub: :wub: I love his little face!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Brooke, I hope things clear up for you real soon :grouphug:  I'm so sorry about your brother's ski accident. Is he going to be okay?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He is beautiful! I love his little face and I just can't over how precious he is.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you so much for your comments  This little guy sure is special.




> Brooke, I hope things clear up for you real soon :grouphug:  I'm so sorry about your brother's ski accident. Is he going to be okay?[/B]


At first, he wasn't ok. By a miracle of god, he is walking and will have surgery that will hopefully correct his spinal cord. Basically, he has 3 discs that are pushing into his spinal cord. Things are really great with the new baby and the fact that he is alive and walking. Just stressful and busy .


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

He is such a cutie :wub: your camera phone takes great pictures! get better soon *hugs* Love the pictures of Louis he is so cute! Is he younger or older?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is simply put - GORGEOUS!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Louis is so cute :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thank God your brother is ok! How scary :shocked: Sorry to hear about your foot and congrats on becoming an Aunt-wow, you've been busy :w00t:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Louis is just too cute, Brooke!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I hope that everything calms down in your life soon! :grouphug: It sounds like you could use a vacation! :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Louis looks adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I can't believe is already 9 months old! Time sure flies....


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Louis is so sweet and he has such a beauful expression and coat! 
Hope things get better in general for you very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He certainly is a doll face! :wub: :wub: He's simply stunning!!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Your doll baby is so beautiful. Loved the pictures...
I hope your brother will be alright and your foot heals well too...
Congrats on becoming an aunt.
Life is ever changing


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a cutie pie :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Louis is such a sweetie!! :wub: :wub: 

I hope things start getting better for you!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Brooke, I'm so sorry to read about your brother. Hopefully, he will heal totally and quickly.

That picture of your little Louis is just perfect. He truly is a little doll face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I got these with my phone camera tonight, so they aren't the best. Louis is almost 9 months and is sweeter every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful Maltese!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a beautiful little boy Louis is. Sorry to hear about all the bad things that happened and congratulations on your little niece.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is so adorable!! He has such a sweet face!! :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have to say that Louis is one of my favorite guys! Too precious!! :wub: 


Love and Peace


*“Courage is the discovery that you may not win, and trying when you know you can lose.” * _Tom Krause_


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Louis reminds me so much of Nibbler. He is so cute.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wowza, Louis has one gorgeous little face! :wub: 
I hope life slows down a bit for you and you can just sit back enjoy Louis!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: Oh lord he is sooooooooo adorable!! What a little stunner :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Louis reminds me so much of Nibbler. He is so cute.[/B]


You are so right Charmaine. He has always reminded me of someone else, and I think you hit on it.  Such a sweet face! :wub: Too cute for a boy :biggrin:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I got these with my phone camera tonight, so they aren't the best. Louis is almost 9 months and is sweeter every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beauty :wub:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous... and I think your cellphone takes great pics!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Louis is precious! What a doll. :wub: 

Congratulations on becoming an aunt. Wishing you and your brother a speedy recovery.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Louis is BEAUTIFUL! What a darling, little face and beautiful coat he has. Sorry to hear about you and your brother, speedy recovery to you both. AND congratulations on becoming an aunt.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I swear that Louis much be Wookie's missing Brother.... He is just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!

I hope that things improve for you and your family soon. Goodness so much seems to have happened in a short time.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

